# Try to find our way to Canada



## pizzacooper (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi! I would like to ask for any advice on our dream to live and work in Canada.

I'm Thai 27 years old, living in Germany and my partner is German, 25 years old.
We've always wanted to move to an English speaking country, especially Canada!

For now, the only way we could think of is to apply for jobs in Canada. We are both graphic designer. The problem is probably that no employer will sponsor us, because graphic design is not a shortage nor skill needed for Canada. So, I guess they probably hire someone who already have a right to work. And this make us sad because we really wanted to live there!

To be a student first is kind of out of question because we do not have financial support to go to school, and we want to work 

The closest relation so far about Canada is I had lived in the WI, USA as an undergrates student for 2 years. (that's probably does not help anything :confused2: )

So, I would like to see if there any options left for us.

Thanks ahead for the reply!


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

Have you checked the NOC?


----------



## pizzacooper (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi. Sorry, I have no idea what NOC is. Could you explain further. Thank you.


----------



## tremor (Apr 15, 2010)

Have u tried our google friend? type NOC canada or visit cic.gc.ca

gudluck!


----------



## pizzacooper (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh, I typed only NOC with out Canada and didn't get anything but now I see. Thanks a lot guys!!!

So, it is an express entry correct? Is that mean that if I would get it, then I have only 1 year to work and after that I have to leave the country?
Also, this might be stupid to ask but about the language test. I have done Toelf in 2012. I have also studied in the US from 2008-2010 and study in the English university in Germany 2012-2015. I guess is might be stupid to ask if I have to do another language test again? I just don't like doing test and it cost money 

Thanks!


----------

